# Yegua Creek 2.28.15



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Despite the cold weather loaded the kayaks and gear and headed to Somerville. When we got to Nails Park decided not to put the kayaks in, drove around since this was our first time there and checking it out. Went to Newmans bottom and saw a few people but decided to not try it. Anyhow onward we went and headed towards Birch Creek park but along the way stopped at the bridge at 132 and since we did not have to walk got out and wet a hook started throwing a 1/4 oz jig head w/ white grub, caught a lot of small ones and ended up with 11 keepers. Fished for a little over an hour so turned out to be a great day. I filleted the fish and GF made a stock out of the rib bones that she turned into a fish chowder with a few fillets thrown in really good stuff.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice catch. Fishing slowed in the afternoon out there and the bite has seemed to pick up in the mornings and after dark. We pulled a few big ones out yesterday evening late, fishing well after dark. Bite definitely changed since the water level has dropped.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great report! Thanks!
Oh, and I think you may have one more 'keeper'.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch the water looks good.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Looked like fun, thanks for sharing. Brought back good memories. 

That GF must be a keeper, that fish bone chowder photo is making me hungry !

I caught a lot of whites from Somerville back in '82 & '83. 

Did real good below the dam a few times on big ones.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Great to hear and see a good report, wished I was there. Still thinking bout it this morn but age and lack of partner I'll just stick to boat in lake. Fished that area for 60+ years and knew the water would be right this year.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch buddy! This weekend was tough for me.


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Looked like fun, thanks for sharing. Brought back good memories.
> 
> That GF must be a keeper, that fish bone chowder photo is making me hungry !


He beat me to it!


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your compliments, as much as we get from this forum glad that we can contribute.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I hit irwins today and landed 6, ok bite early morning then tapering off quick. Still good day cause I caught fish


----------



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

crabtrap said:


> I hit irwins today and landed 6, ok bite early morning then tapering off quick. Still good day cause I caught fish


How was the water level/ clarity?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Was at Irwin's yesterday as well. Water clarity is good. Level was actually a hair higher than this past Thursday. Had some flow to it.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Talked with about 10 fishermen Tues bout 1 pm and only 1 fish. I was suprised that the last flood cleaned the channel for several hundred yards below bridge. No log jams or sand bars to channel the fish into a smaller channel but I didn't go to far down(like I did in younger days). Very few spots to get down to water edge and very slick, someone had placed a 10-12 ft extension ladder near bridge to get down, where years past it was easy access. Still a beautiful place.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I was out yesterday evening for a few hours in the Irwin's area. Started around 5:30pm, water was clear, slow flow, and lower than it was on saturday despite the lite rains. Ended with 12, all but one was a male, largest fish at 14, most in the 10.5-12" range. No bite directly below the bridge this time, found my fish in a deep hole I frequent, all caught from the same hole on the same bait. Overall, slow compared to the previous weeks. The creek needs another good rise and I think the bite will be on again.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Are they catching any whites on main lake yet or crappie im going spring break next week


----------

